# Need help picking out a turbo emblem setup.



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Personally #4. By keeping the Cruze emblem where its at and adding 1.4T on the right side of the trunk it helps add some symmetry to the trunk in terms of badges. That and I just think that CruzeT would look weird. But if you don't go with #4 (as I voted) My T choice would be #2. Not sure whats going on with #1 and the red/black bits, but it could look cool on the car; #3 just looks cartoonish/lame IMHO.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Sorry cant vote on on any of your choices. I went with a Sonic Turbo emblem on right side side of trunk lid under LT.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm also partial to the sonic turbo badge but the 1.4 T is appealing.


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## nick993 (Dec 30, 2013)

Just not into having the word turbo on the trunk. I like way the regal turbo(which is emblem #1) and audi cars have the T.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

So like what did you ask all of us GOofer Balls what to get if you have already made up yeee mind on which badge to put on yer cruzen ?

I just want an N to add to the letters cruze and then me will have the official cruzen . Maybe if I put the # 1 to the word cruzen #1 IT will become official with the world .


----------



## nick993 (Dec 30, 2013)

I haven't made up my mind on which t emblem to use. Hence the thread.


----------



## nick993 (Dec 30, 2013)

Here is a rough photoshop of the general idea i'm looking for.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Why? My car just has a badge that says "Diesel" why bother with the word "Turbo"?


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Honestly having the Cruze on the right size would look weird. If you just go with the T emblem (#1) I would recommend keeping Cruze on the left.


----------



## nick993 (Dec 30, 2013)

Smurfenstein said:


> Honestly having the Cruze on the right size would look weird. If you just go with the T emblem (#1) I would recommend keeping Cruze on the left.


And still remove the LT?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I installed the 1.4 ITI (INTELLIGENT TURBO INDUCTION) emblem found on the Aussie 1.4's.

I have seen the TURBO emblem used on the Saturn Sky.....rather attractive IMO.
I installed mine to the lower right area of the decklid.

Rob 

BTW, this mod entices the Ricers to try to choose you off.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Smurfenstein said:


> Honestly having the Cruze on the right size would look weird. If you just go with the T emblem (#1) I would recommend keeping Cruze on the left.


It looks weird till you see the overseas ones. Left of the trunk spells out "Chevrolet" like the bowtie wasn't enough. Then again, i did have to debadge "Subaru Legacy 2.5 GT" Luckily I didn't have "Spec B" to also remove. Most badges I ever had to remove at once on a single car.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*Wait a minute Mr Postman*



nick993 said:


> Looking at getting a turbo badge for the cruze. Please Vote for your favorite!


*nick993,
*
Before casting your lot in with an aftermarket product, may I suggest you consider a fifth and superbly qualified candidate? It's the Holden OEM original badge designed by the Cruze experts down in Oz.

If it were my car, this is the badge I'd choose. *Cheers!*








 






 






 







Source: Aussie Motoring


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> It looks weird till you see the overseas ones. Left of the trunk spells out "Chevrolet" like the bowtie wasn't enough. Then again, i did have to debadge "Subaru Legacy 2.5 GT" Luckily I didn't have "Spec B" to also remove. Most badges I ever had to remove at once on a single car.


Mine is an overseas Cruze, no badge spelling manufacturer just a logo, Cruze on the left CDX on the right and diesel under RH tail light. Car is RHD by the way.

View attachment 68505
Found a logo off the old 1.4T, new 1.6 has no turbo badge.
View attachment 68513


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Aussie said:


> Mine is an overseas Cruze, no badge spelling manufacturer just a logo, Cruze on the left CDX on the right and diesel under RH tail light. Car is RHD by the way.
> 
> View attachment 68505
> Found a logo off the old 1.4T, new 1.6 has no turbo badge.
> View attachment 68513


I mean like this. Sorry 1st vid I could find with what I mean...

Cruze 2.0 cat back exhaust - YouTube

I actually like the ITI but I like shaved trunk better.


----------



## CREWZIN (Dec 1, 2013)

I went with the whole word...


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Badgers and De badgers , you guys are Funny . I wish For Warmer Weather !


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

brian v said:


> Badgers and De badgers , you guys are Funny . I wish For Warmer Weather !


So move to Australia's far north and get warm weather all year round.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I' m tempted . But I would settle for a spot in Northern California or Oregon where it does cool down for the summer season . Plus I might like to have a chance to go Smurfboarding once in a while .

PS , It is snowing again here !


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

brian v said:


> I' m tempted . But I would settle for a spot in Northern California or Oregon where it does cool down for the summer season . Plus I might like to have a chance to go Smurfboarding once in a while .
> 
> PS , It is snowing again here !


If a beach can be defined as a stretch of sand longer than 20 metres and remaining dry at high tide. Using this definition, the Coastal Studies Unit at the University of Sydney has counted 10,685 beaches in Australia. Australia has 16,000 miles of coast line.

You can also go skiing in winter if you want to in the southern snowy mountains, take a 5 hour drive and go surfing the same day!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

How many Beachs do you think , off of the top of yer head , Do we have on this Continent ?


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

brian v said:


> How many Beachs do you think , off of the top of yer head , Do we have on this Continent ?


I did a search and could not find out, so I guess nobody cares enough to find out. I should imagine there are more than enough to go around though.

How did we get to this in a Turbo Emblem thread?


----------



## nick993 (Dec 30, 2013)

Going with badge number one next to the stock cruze emblem. Thanks.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Just slap on a intake and instead of putting a turbo emblem on the let ppl find out the hard way 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

